# The CUTEST betta face you have ever seen!



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

...on a person... LOL! Ladies and gentleman, my fiance's impression of a betta. 

View attachment 30682


NOW SHOW ME YOURS!!!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

That's impressive, he's got a beard and everything! XDDDDD


I APPROVE.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

HAHAHA! Thank you, I appreciate your approval.  Show me your betta face!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

So...AM I DOIN IT RITE?

THIS IS MY SEXYFACE XD


lol @ pikachu in the back


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!! That's great!!!! Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know how this thread did not take off like a firestorm... c'mon people... this could be one of the funniest threads out there! SHOW YOUR BETTA FACES!!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

hahaha I love this.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Sooooo not happening for a bit XD


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Heheheheheheeeeeeeeee


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

O.O

Cannot be unseen....lol


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Neil, I know you have a betta face!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Dan's... Dont tell him I posted these  He has mine from Oovoo XD HAHAH.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Whoa! He is definitely a betta on the attack!  hahaha


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'll comment on each pic but no way are you getting a betta face from me.


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> so...am i doin it rite?
> 
> this is my sexyface xd
> 
> ...


 i have that pikachu!!!!!!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

not enough alcohol in the world


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:rofl: +100,000,000 Rachael.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

oh come onnnnnnnn  It's all in fun.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My, er, my camera's broken. Yeah, that's it, broken.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm, um, underaged? AND I HAVE NO CAMERA!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hahahaha Diablo... You are not too young to post a picture of your face! Unless your parents say no. Then, listen to your parents. 

Sakura... :} no nicey to fib!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:angel: Who me, fib? Never. :-D


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is mine!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yay Pitgurl! Awesome betta face! :lol:


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

*shiver* that shall scar me forever


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

AHAHAHA! Awesome face pitgurl!!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah, so true rachel. Even though I'm underage....lol

my mommy says there are weirdos on the internet and i shouldn't put pics online. *glares at sakura*


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, everytime I hear the word " weirdo" I keep imagining that weird kid with the really high-pitched voice from the Simpsons saying " My mommy thinks I'm cool!"


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I am not weird, I am crazy. There's a difference, you know. *looks wounded*


----------



## BETTA DET (Jul 29, 2011)

So not gonna happen... EVER!!!!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

*apologizes to sakura and glares at fishman12.*


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I guess I'll do it....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*facepalm* Okay, out of all the faces so far, I like Pitgurl's best.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey! That's a high quality picture! Look how you can see the pectorals so well!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeeeah, true, true, I do see them. I think I even see his nostrils.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

You should see him begging for food. He sticks his cute little mouth out of the water and looks at you with his droopy eyes. *feeds him half of the food, looks around guiltily*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're so good at begging, these bettas of ours.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

You're telling me


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Fishman, that's the best impression of a betta I've ever seen... where did you learn to morph your face like that?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

He got hit by a Polymorph spell XD


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

*confused face*


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Amphibianite said:


> He got hit by a Polymorph spell


How do you know???? Where you the one who did it?????


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope I didn't do it, my DM may have though XDDD


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

whats a dm? hhheeeyyyy... we're getting off subject! Betta faces!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

XD a DM is Dungeon Master  basically GOD of a D&D group XD


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

If my DM ever did that to me in game I'd kill him. My character is blind. 

And I wish I could post my betta face, because this thread makes me laugh.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

garrrrr.......... less talkie, more piccies!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

>(0-0)<

there, a betta face...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hehehe that's pretty cute actually..


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

happy betta face :3


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahaha! Good idea for a thread! Very funny!


----------



## HazelrahLayna7 (Jul 25, 2011)

(_'^'_)

Wellllll...its kinda a betta face. XD

.....Opps...is this kinda an old thread?


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL CUTE!!! but i dont see s lot of pix lolCome on ppl!!:lol:


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

i knowww!!! it is old but that's ok...  it never really took off as it should!  missm, post a pic of your betta face!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha XD i look so silly (edit: fixed it ^^)


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you do a betta impression?  Post pic!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh. It didnt post... brb


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

lol i cant frown XD


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha good job


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks ^.^


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ok, I keep feeling guilty asking others to post their betta face when I haven't even posted my own. So here it is! Still wearing my scrub top from work 

This is my impression of a "big earred" betta


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

D'awwww super cute


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

This page opened and THAT is what greeted me. I need new underwear...O,o


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Smellsfishie, are you flaring? lol


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Neil, TMI! 

Leeniex, hehehe yup. I sure was.


----------

